
Show HN: Flash is dead? Here is an attempt at a replacement - 100-xyz
https://its-near.me/flash2/editor
======
100-xyz
Web-Based Motion Graphics Editor

Export / Import Files

Exported Files can be played in a Player

Exported Files can be added to your web page

This is a second version. Images can now be dragged and resized easily.
Animation paths can also be added and edited directly.

Its at a pre-MVP stage.

Looking for:

Advisors + Users to direct what features to develop first. Shouldn't take more
than one hour per week.

If you have developed Flash games before, I would love to have your input.

------
ajayyy
Looks cool. By the way, clicking play multiple times makes the whole animation
glitch.

~~~
100-xyz
Hi ajayyy, Thanks for checking it out and your comment. Will correct it :-)

